# Macintosh LC III sifflement son



## Rapha Martinez (13 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté en vide-grenier un superbe Macintosh LC III sans écran ni clavier (juste tour et souris). en attendant l'adaptateur DB-15 vga, j'ai essayé de l'allumer sans écran. il s'allume, fait le bruit d'allumage, (il ne fait pas de death chime) pour l'instant je ne peux pas vérifier si il y a une image mais j'entends un son (une sorte de sifflement/oiseau qui chante) sortant du haut parleur. j'ai essayé avec un casque, j'entends aussi ce sifflement ! Je ne sais pas d'ou ça viens.
Merci d'avance,
R. Martinez.


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Avril 2018)

C'est symptomatique des condensateurs qui fuient. Regardes sur la carte mère, il y a des petits condensateurs ronds, couleur alu, vérifie si il n'y a pas comme une tache grasse autour, et aussi l'étain autour qui jaunit.
J'ai eu le même chose sur mon LCIII et ça a disparu après nettoyage et changement des condensateurs.


----------



## Rapha Martinez (15 Avril 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est symptomatique des condensateurs qui fuient. Regardes sur la carte mère, il y a des petits condensateurs ronds, couleur alu, vérifie si il n'y a pas comme une tache grasse autour, et aussi l'étain autour qui jaunit.
> J'ai eu le même chose sur mon LCIII et ça a disparu après nettoyage et changement des condensateurs.
> Voir la pièce jointe 121946



Je crois avoir trouvé les coupables : étain jaunie sur les puces proche des entrée et sortie son. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sinon, peut il ne pas fonctionner a cause de ça ?


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Avril 2018)

Oui il peut fonctionner ainsi, si tu as l'écran. J'utilise un vieux LCD 4/3 en VGA avec le mien sans problème.

Les premiers symptômes sur cette machine, c'est le sifflement dans les HP, la video qui décroche, etc...

Si ça marche, il faut les faire changer sans tarder, ça ne peut que s'aggraver. 
L'electrolyte contenu dans les condensateurs attaque les pistes en cuivre et les composants et ensuite c'est la panne, pas toujours facile à trouver...

Un bon nettoyage et le changement des condensateurs et c'est reparti ;-) 
Fait le aussi pour l'alimentation, c'est une panne fréquente également.
Je l'ai fait faire sur le mien pour 25€ le tout.

Change la pile aussi, si elle est ancienne, elle ne doit plus fournir les 3,6v nécessaire pour sauvegarder les paramètres comme l'heure et il y a toujours le risque qu'elle finisse par couler.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (4 Mai 2018)

Je ne me rappelle plus, c'étair quoi le LC3 ? J'ai eu un LC que j'ai upgradé en lui mettant une carte mère de LC2, à mon souvenir c'était un 68020 sur les deux, mais le LC2 avait un coprocesseur (qui ne devait pas changer grand chose aux performances)


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Mai 2018)

LC -> 68020 à 16Mhz
LCII -> 68030 à 16Mhz
LCIII -> 68030 à 25Mhz

Aucun n'a de coprocesseur d'origine. 
Sur les 2 premiers ont peut en ajouter un sur le port PDS via une carte dédié ou mixé avec de l'ethernet.



Sur le LCIII, il y a un emplacement prévu (en option donc).


----------



## dandu (5 Mai 2018)

Sur le LC II aussi, si on sait jouer du fer à souder 

(mais c'est pas comme si une FPU servait vraiment à l'époque)


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Mai 2018)

dandu a dit:


> Sur le LC II aussi, si on sait jouer du fer à souder
> 
> (mais c'est pas comme si une FPU servait vraiment à l'époque)



Oui tout a fait, l'emplacement est prévu sur le LCII, mais pas de support... 
A droite le LCIII, le support est présent, mais pas à gauche sur le LCII, pourtant tout est prévu.


Je suis très loin du niveau pour souder un support sur la carte 

Sur le LCII, les perfs avec et sans copro (j'ai justement mis un carte il y a quelques semaines  sur le port PDS, avec ethernet)




Un peu mieux en affichage et en calcul. C'est à peu prés du même ordre sur les autres.


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2018)

J'ai du garder quelque part la copie d'écran de speedometer de mon LCII sans et avec sa Presto+ 68040/66. Là l'écart est immense


----------



## Messij (4 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour a tous, je me permet de remonter ce poste car je croit avoir le même problème.
Je viens de récupérer un LC et un LC475.
L'allim du LC fait tic tic quand elle est sous tension et n’alimente pas.
L'allim du LC475 marche.
J'ai mis l'alim du LC475 dans le LC, il a marché avec un sifflement dans le haut parleur.
Au bout de 30 min (de shufflepuck  ) et après avoir branché un casque sur la prise jack, plus rien à l'écran.
Maintenant au démarrage, plus d'image et plus de bruit dans le haut parleur mais le HDD tourne.
De son coté le LC475 n'a jamais marché. Il démarre, avec le bong qui va bien, le HDD tourne mais pas d'image.
Je vais regarder les cartes mères pour voir si elle montre des traces comme vous le dite. Si vous avez des idées je suis preneur. Merci


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Décembre 2019)

Sur le LC, c'est certainement un problème de condensateurs, ça commence souvent par des sifflements, à changer aussi dans l'alimentation.
Sur le LC475, si la batterie est vide, pas d'image, contrôle la. Si elle est ancienne, changes la c'est plus sûr.
Mais lui aussi a besoin d'un remplacement de condensateurs même si tu arrives à le remettre en route. L'alimentation aussi, même si elle fonctionne encore.


----------



## Messij (5 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour la réponse gpbonneau.
Hier démontage des deux LC (quelle bonheur ces macs sans vis !!)
Les piles des deux LC sont HS, je vais en commander. C'est quand même bizarre quelle soient obligatoire, en général c'est juste pour l'horloge interne et certain paramètres.
Sur la carte mère du LC il y avait beaucoup de petits taches grasses mais aucun condensateur n'a l'air abîme. Je suis en train de me renseigné pour les changer. Ce qui me fait le plus peur c'est un endroit ou on direct que la tache a attaqué les pistes du PCB (voir photo). Ce qui est aussi étrange c'est que le mac ai marché pendant un certain temps et que c'est arrivé au moment ou j'ai connecté un casque en jack. Est ce que cela a pue provoqué un appel de charge qui aurait alors bousillé quelque chose. Mais rien n'est visible. Pour l'instant j'ai nettoyé le PCB.


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Décembre 2019)

Messij a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse gpbonneau.
> Hier démontage des deux LC (quelle bonheur ces macs sans vis !!)...



Oui, c'était vraiment bien pensé, tous les Mac desktop de cette époque sont très facile à démonter  
Ça c'est un peut gâter avec certains, conçu comme des PC  comme le 630...
Ça nous change beaucoup d'aujourd'hui... ça me donnerais presque envie de faire un hackintosh 



Messij a dit:


> ...
> Les piles des deux LC sont HS, je vais en commander. C'est quand même bizarre quelle soient obligatoire, en général c'est juste pour l'horloge interne et certain paramètres...


Les premiers Mac II (II, Iix, IIfx) ne démarraient pas sans pile (à cause du nouveau système Soft Power), ça été résolu sur les suivants, la plupart fonctionnent même sans pile. Mais il y a quelques exceptions... comme le LC475. Il fonctionne, mais pas la vidéo intégrée (je ne sais pas pourquoi...).



Messij a dit:


> ...
> Sur la carte mère du LC il y avait beaucoup de petits taches grasses mais aucun condensateur n'a l'air abîme. Je suis en train de me renseigné pour les changer. Ce qui me fait le plus peur c'est un endroit ou on direct que la tache a attaqué les pistes du PCB (voir photo). Ce qui est aussi étrange c'est que le mac ai marché pendant un certain temps et que c'est arrivé au moment ou j'ai connecté un casque en jack. Est ce que cela a pue provoqué un appel de charge qui aurait alors bousillé quelque chose. Mais rien n'est visible. Pour l'instant j'ai nettoyé le PCB.


Il te faut l'avis de spécialiste en électronique. A vue de nez, si tu retires le petit condo à coté de la tache, ça doit avoir aussi sulfaté en dessous (dégagement de gaz provoqué par les condos qui fuient). La plupart du temps on voit la trace de la fuite, mais pas toujours, mais ces petits condos ronds ont perdus leur efficacité c'est sûr... et avant de tomber en panne il marchaient encore  C'est sûr qu'une sollicitation plus importante accélère le processus, surtout après un long moment sans aucune.

Ces petits condensateurs ronds électrolytiques contiennent une gelée chimique qui finit par fuir (mauvaise qualité ?)
Il vaut mieux les remplacer par des condensateurs au tantale à électrolyte solide, pas de risque de fuite. Certains Mac à l'époque étaient fabriqués avec des condos au tantale (Quadra 700, 650, certaines versions de IIfx, etc...) et d'autres avec un mélange des deux (Mac II, SE/30, IIcx/ci, LC, Classic, etc...).


----------



## Messij (5 Décembre 2019)

Pour la pile ça me rassure, ça veux dire que mon LC475 marche.
Malheureusement pour le LC je ne connais pas de spécialiste info.
Je vais continuer à me renseigné et voir si je me sens de changer les condos moi même.


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Décembre 2019)

Je ne suis pas non plus assez compétent en fer à souder pour les changer moi-même  c'est Luis qui me re-cappe mes CM :


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/902748963.htm/


----------



## Messij (9 Décembre 2019)

Salut, merci du conseil, j'ai vue avec lui pour les réparations.
Sinon j'ai reçus les piles de carte mère et ça marche !! Enfin pour le 475 il ronronne parfaitement quel bonheur. Donc effectivement la pile de la CM est obligatoire, c'est fou. Je me suis fait une petite installation propre de 7.5.5. Plus qu'a lui changer le ventilo un poils bruyant et le disque et il sera parfait.
Pour ce qui est du LC je n'ai pas essayé, de toute façon il faut changer ses maudit condo.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Décembre 2019)

Messij a dit:


> Salut, merci du conseil, j'ai vue avec lui pour les réparations.
> Sinon j'ai reçus les piles de carte mère et ça marche !! Enfin pour le 475 il ronronne parfaitement quel bonheur. Donc effectivement la pile de la CM est obligatoire, c'est fou. Je me suis fait une petite installation propre de 7.5.5. Plus qu'a lui changer le ventilo un poils bruyant et le disque et il sera parfait.
> Pour ce qui est du LC je n'ai pas essayé, de toute façon il faut changer ses maudit condo.


Impeccable  
Même si 475 fonctionne, il faut surveiller les condos et idéalement les changer (alim compris).
Pour le ventilo c'est un peu le soucis sur cette machine, il a tendance à vibrer contre la coque. Parfois en ajoutant un petit pad de mousse ça permet de bien diminuer le bruit.

Le 475 peut devenir un machine sympa et pas très encombrante pour le rétro-gaming ;-) changer le proc par un avec FPU, un fréquence passée de 25 à 33MHz (made by Luis ;-), un disque SCA (ou SCSI2SD), un petit LCD rétro pour pas se faire mal aux yeux, une tonne de vieux jeux et c'est parti )


----------



## Messij (9 Décembre 2019)

Wha super c'est quel jeu que tu lance ? Lemmings ? Trop classe l'écran, il manque juste un petit stiker pommé dessus.
Je vais voir a amortir le ventilo effectivement. J'ai essayé d'en brancher d'autre mais ils n'ont pas marché.
Pour ce qui est des condo je vais essayé de le faire sur le LC pour le faire la main et une fois que je serais chaud je le ferais sur le 475. Pour le FPU quelle type de carte faut il prendre ? Merci


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Décembre 2019)

On trouve plein de petit écran LCD en 4/3, en beige, pour presque rien.
Apple en a pas sorti en beige, les premiers, vers 98/99 était bleu ou gris pour s'accorder aux premiers PowerMac G3/G4.
C'est un Lite-On, j'en ai d'autres (si tu as suivi le lien, on voit un Iiyama).
Oui, c'est bien Lemmings ;-)
Sur le LC475, d'origine c'est un processeur 68LC040 (sans FPU) au format Ceramic PGA monté dans un socket, donc extractible.
Il suffit de le changer pour un 68040 (avec FPU donc). Autant mettre un 33MHz et changer la fréquence sur la carte mère (2 résistances à déplacer, tout est expliqué dans le lien).


----------



## Messij (10 Décembre 2019)

Merci des conseils. Mais je ne pense pas que je vais changer le proc. Il faut déjà que je m'occupe du LC.
Non je n'avais pas vue le liens vers ton site et ta collection. Et quel site !!!!! il est vraiment super, je me suis baladé rapidement dessus, très bien documenté et très beau design, du beau boulot. Je pense que je vais passer de longues soirées d'hivers à la consulter. Et quelle collection !!!! tu pourrais ouvrir un musée !! Vraiment bravo. 
Par contre ton site n'est pas référencé ? Je ne suis jamais tombé dessus via un recherche google, pourtant j'ai cherché pas mal de sujets dont tu as l'air de parler. Peut être que tu n'as pas envie, mais ton site est une tel mine d'or pour un passionné comme moi, dommage que je ne l'ai pas vue plus tôt.
Je me pose une question sur le LC475, la carte réseau RJ45 permet elle de récupérer des donnés sur un NAS ?


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour le site   je bricole ces vieilles machines depuis des années et j'ai commencé le site il y a quelques mois pour m'aider à y mettre un peu d'ordre. On oublie assez vite pas mal de chose à mon âge 

Une carte ethernet dans un 475, c'est assez facile à trouver et ça fonctionne très bien. 

Ce qui manque c'est la gestion des protocoles de partage de fichier utilisable sur des machines moderne et par des systèmes anciens (le gros de mac collection c'est des 68K souvent en système 7, ou même 6).
Pour partager des fichiers entre 2 Mac, le plus simple c'est Apple Filing Protocol (AFP), implantés dans tous les Macs, mais il a beaucoup évolué et les premières versions ne sont plus compatible avec les Mac actuels. 
On peut utiliser d'autres protocoles (FTP,...) mais c'est beaucoup moins facile (trouver le bon soft, les bons paramètres, etc...).
Ici il y a un excellent guide qui détaille toutes les cas, tant matériels que logiciels, pour relier un vieux Mac avec des machines plus récentes.

La solution que j'ai adopté, à mon avis la plus simple, c'est d'utiliser un Raspberry Pi avec A2SERVER, qui utilise Netatalk pour créer un serveur AppleShare sous Raspbian. 
C'est assez simple à configurer (néophyte en Raspbian et plutôt rétif aux lignes de commande, j'y suis arrivé, alors... ).
C'est pas cher et le serveur est accessible par tous mes Mac, du Mac Plus sous système 6 à l'iMac sous Mojave (pour les Mac sans ethernet j'utilise une passerelle LocalTalk/EtherTalk AsantéTalk).

Tu peux aller directement sur internet avec le Raspberry faire le plein de vieux soft ainsi à dispo sur le serveur AppleShare, ou, comme moi, le faire avec l'iMac. J'ai détaillé mon installation ici.


----------



## Messij (11 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour les conseil. J'avais vue ton article sur le A2SERVER, très intéressant. Pour l’instant j'accède a mon NAS avec mon PowerBook G3 qui me fait office de passerelle pour les modèles sans RJ45. J'avais aussi vue la page sur le Classic Mac Networking, très (trop) intéressante, je m'y plongerait un de ses 4.
Pour ce qui est de mon matos, hier j'ai changée la pile du LC et testé de la faire marché et il vie !! Bon avec l'alim du LC475 et avec un beau grésillement dans le haut parleur mais il marche. Je voulais juste être sûr. Maintenant me reste plus qu'a recaper l'alim et la carte mère. Mais je suis rassuré qu'il ne soit pas complètement dead.


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Décembre 2019)

Il y a plusieurs marques d'alim. dans les LCs (TDK, ASTEC, DYNA, DELTA,...), les plus fragiles sont les TDK.


----------



## melaure (15 Décembre 2019)

Coucou les collectionneurs, je repasse un peu dans le coin. Merci encore à gpbonneau, plein de bons conseils 

Il faut vraiment que je m'occupe de ma pile de LC (7 machines) l'an prochain, j'ai peur qu'ils soient tous dans un état lamentable ...


----------



## Messij (16 Décembre 2019)

Mais nan elles sont solides ses petites bêtes !!


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Décembre 2019)

melaure a dit:


> Coucou les collectionneurs, je repasse un peu dans le coin. Merci encore à gpbonneau, plein de bons conseils
> 
> Il faut vraiment que je m'occupe de ma pile de LC (7 machines) l'an prochain, j'ai peur qu'ils soient tous dans un état lamentable ...


Le plus gros risque c'est la pile qui risque de couler, facile à retirer avant de les remiser.
Ensuite c'est des condos à changer, ça va pas très loin et ça résout la plupart des pannes.
Pour le reste, c'est du démontage/nettoyage, c'est pas compliqué et c'est fun


----------



## Invité (17 Décembre 2019)

Je viens de commander 4 piles sur @m@zon, je donnerai un retour…


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2020)

MaJ : j'ai reçu mes piles presque 2 semaines après la date limite de livraison.
Entre temps j'ai contacté le vendeur deux fois sans réponse.
Je me suis fait rembourser par @m@zon.
Elles sont bien chargées, mais leur date limite c'est 11/19 pour des piles reçus en 01/20…
Prudence !


----------



## Big Ben (5 Janvier 2020)

Messij a dit:


> Mais nan elles sont solides ses petites bêtes !!


Oh non! Dans un sens elles sont robustes, mais il ne faut pas se voiler la face elles restent fragile.
J'ai recappé un LC II et il n'a pas survécu à l'opération. Après quelques heures de diagnostique je me suis aperçu que il y avait une piste coupée/corrodée (surement sous un IC donc j'ai pas de photos) provoquant un défaut de masse et empêchant le démarrage de la machine. Sans compter un pad à moitié arraché. Bref une très longue réparation pour le sortir du coma.

Les LC sont des machines où il faut être tout aussi vigilant que les autres machines de la même époque. Il a le seul avantage d'avoir les condensateurs quasiment tous regroupés au même endroit, ce qui à l'opposé du SE/30 qui en a un peu partout, limite les dégâts.

Et aucune machine ne résiste aux fuites de pile. Les dégâts sont toujours très importants. J'ai bien un Mac IIfx qui a plutôt bien encaisser la fuite de 2 piles, mais il y a plusieurs chipset à changer et un slot de RAM à remplacer et le nettoyage et long et compliqué. Bref mieux vaut prévenir que guérir.

Si vous voulez du super solide, y'a les Apple II.


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2020)

Bon ça tombe bien j'ai 7 LC à te faire recaper, tu vas pouvoir devenir un pro !!!


----------

